# العلاج في مستشفيات نيودلهي الهند



## اسامة الاحمر (29 مارس 2018)

*
العلاج في مستشفيات نيودلهي الهند

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء 

لمن يريد العلاج واجراء العمليات والفحوصات الطبية اللازمة للكشف الطبي والعلاج في مستشفىيات الهند نيو دلهي

الان تستظع الحصول علا استشاره طبيه مجانيه من اشهر الاطباء المتخصصين في الهند , والستشاره ستوكن مجانيه 

كل ما عليك هوا ان : تتصل بنا على مدار الساعه 

اتصل في : عماد عدنان 

اتصل بنا على الرقم : 00917084694632 

او تواصل معنا بالوتس اب رقم : 00917084694632 

ارسل لنا على الواتس اب او الايميل اي فحوصات او صور اشعه وتقرير طبيه حصلت عليها حديثا 
وسوف نقوم بعرضها على اطباء اخصائيين لتحديد العلاج اللازم ونسب نجاحه وتحديد اجور العلاج
وبالتالي سوف يكون عندك علم تام بنوعيه العلاج ونسبه نجاحه وبتكاليف العلاج قبل سفرك الى الهند 

ومن اشهر مستشفيات الهند هي مستشفيات نيودلهي التتي اشتهرت بزراعة الكلى و الكبد حيث اجرى 
اول عملية زرع كبد ناجحة في شبه القارة الهندية و كذلك أول مستشفى في الهند استبدل الركبة 
مستشفيات الهند تضم أحدث التقنيات في رأب الأوعية التاجية و قد حازت على درجة الاعتراف الأمريكية
من مراكز الامتياز في المستشفيات 

Cardiology - طب القلب 
Neurosciences - علوم الجهاز العصبي 
Oncology - علم الأورام 
Orthopedics - جراحة العظام 
Pediatrics - طب الأطفال 
Organ Transplants - زرع الاعضاء

الجميل في هذه المستشفى هي توفير مترجمين عرب بالمجان يكونوا مرافقين للمرضى

لمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء زياره موقعنا بالنقر علا الرابط التالي

ط§ط*طµظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط´ط§ط±ط§طھ ط·ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط·ط¨ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ظٹظ‡ , ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ„ط¬ط±ط§ط*ظ‡ ط§ظˆ ط²ط±ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظˆ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ط¶ط§ط،

نتمنا لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه ان شاء الله

Contact : Emad Adnan
Call us at: 00917084694632
WhatsApp : 00917084694632
Email : [email protected]
Website : ط§ط*طµظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط´ط§ط±ط§طھ ط·ط¨ظٹظ‡ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط·ط¨ط§ط، ظپظٹ ط§ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ظٹظ‡ , ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ„ط¬ط±ط§ط*ظ‡ ط§ظˆ ط²ط±ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظˆ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ط¶ط§ط،


للعلاج في الهند
عمليات جراحيه في الهند
زراعه كلي
زراعه كبد
جراحه عظام في الهند
جراحه القلب في الهند
*​


----------

